# Gezondheids Magazine > Artikelen van Francois >  Ziekte van Alzheimer vroegtijdig opsporen

## FRANCOIS580

*Alzheimer is een ongeneeslijke hersenziekte, waarbij cellen in sommige delen van je hersenen ophouden te functioneren en uiteindelijk zelfs afsterven. 
﻿Ondanks het feit dat de ziekte van Alzheimer onomkeerbaar is, zoeken wetenschappers volop naar manieren om deze ouderdomsziekte vroegtijdig op te sporen, te voorkomen en te genezen. Deze onderzoekers zoeken ook ijverig naar een afdoende methode om Alzheimer vroegtijdig te... voorspellen. Zopas ontwikkelden Duitse wetenschappers een neustest waarmee ze zelfs jaren voor het uitbreken van deze ziekte en het herkennen van de symptomen, kunnen voorspellen of je ooit Alzheimer zult krijgen of niet. Hoe werkt deze test en wat zijn de oorzaken en symptomen van deze meest voorkomende vorm van dementie? En kun je er zélf iets aan doen om het ontstaan van Alzheimer zo lang mogelijk uit te stellen of de symptomen ervan te verzachten?* 


*(Francois580)*


Wetenschappers ontdekten in ons neusslijmvlies de tau- proteïne. Deze beschadigt én maakt op termijn de cellen van je hersenen kapot, en tast op die manier ook je geheugen aan. De onderzoekers ontdekten nu dat uitgerekend dit onderzoek van je neusslijmvlies kan aantonen of deze proteïne al verspreid is naar je hersenen of niet. Is deze in je hersenen aanwezig, dan is de kans op het ontwikkelen van Alzheimer bijzonder groot. Dat is ongetwijfeld een enorme stap voorwaarts. Wordt deze aandoening in de allervroegste fase ontdekt, dan is men nu al in staat de verdere ontwikkeling ervan te vertragen.Tegen Alzheimer is tot hiertoe nog steeds geen geneesmiddel opgewassen.


*Zenuwcellen van je ogen*
﻿ 
Het eiwit tau is ook terug te vinden in de zenuwcellen van je ogen. Door gebruik te maken van een soort fluoriscerende verf maakt men de afzetting van het bewuste eiwit in je ogen zichtbaar. Na grondig wetenschappelijk onderzoek is men er nu van overtuigd dat hoe meer het tau- eiwit in je neusslijmvlies aantreft, hoe erger de hersenen van de patiënten zijn aangetast. Een bijkomnde troef van deze recent ontwikkelde onderzoeksmethode is ongetwijfeld dat zo'n onderzoek van je neusslijmvlies veel minder pijnlijk én ingrijpend is dan een soortgelijk onderzoek aan je ogen* .../...*


Lees verder: http://leefgezonder.blogspot.com/201...oegtijdig.html

----------

